# Backpack Straps for Summit climber



## razor61 (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas on making padded backpack straps for a summit climber? Would be great if you could post any pics.
Thanks


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont know about making any but for $15-$20 you can get a set of alice pack straps. I put them on my 180 and it carries much much better


----------



## muskalungee (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a lone wolf, not a summit...but I just went to Wal-mart and bought 2 neoprene padded gun slings and used a couple pieced of the nylon straps that came with a camo ratchet strap I had lying around. 

I can take pictures if you want.

-Mike


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

please do..I like the way this sounds..Cheap!:thumbs_up




muskalungee said:


> I have a lone wolf, not a summit...but I just went to Wal-mart and bought 2 neoprene padded gun slings and used a couple pieced of the nylon straps that came with a camo ratchet strap I had lying around.
> 
> I can take pictures if you want.
> 
> -Mike


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

This blog on *packing treestands* (with lots of pics) might be of some use.

good luck, dv


----------



## JCR (Aug 12, 2005)

Why not just buy the padded straps that Summit makes for their stands?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

JCR said:


> Why not just buy the padded straps that Summit makes for their stands?


Because this is the diy section!
sorry couldnt help it


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

i took an old backpack that i got from walmart for school a couple years ago 
the buckles clip into my hang ons 
dont know how much that helps


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

I use Molle straps on mine. You just have to extend the web straps to make them long enough.


----------



## millstonesuper (Nov 28, 2003)

go to your local golf course and visit the golf pro. A lot of pros keep old golf bags around for storing lost and found clubs or old clubs and don't need the carry straps. Get two of those and use them on the stand. Most of them are really extra padded and work really well.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

try using the harnesses that come with the stands. as for padding i guess some foam or something...maybe thats not ur best route, tho.


----------



## razor61 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I like the idea of the alice straps or the molle straps. Might be something to consider


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

get MOLLE 11 STRAPS AND WAIST BELT................


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

sproulman said:


> get MOLLE 11 STRAPS AND WAIST BELT................



I like that idea. Can you post a link for that?


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

i ordered the molle11 at the store below. give them call.straps were 19.95 used,waist belt 4.48 used and 8 for shipping.32 dollars tyd.woodland camo

www.alleghenywholesale.com


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

Thx, I'll check it out.


----------



## gr8brew (Feb 4, 2007)

This thing is a must not only if you want to make something like what you want. But great for repairs too. 
http://www.nwbackpack.com/products/speedy_stitcher.php

There is a hardware store in my area that sells webbing buckles and such perhaps you can find the stuff you need Here 
http://www.strapworks.com/


----------



## buckslayerII (Nov 5, 2004)

Can somebody who has done it, please explain how they have used the molle system on their Summit climber. Since the base packs into the top (which is closest to your back when you carry it), and the strap needs to swing around the seat after it's packed, I'm not visualizing how it would work unless I don't understand how the molle system attaches to the stand.

Thanks and any pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

do a SEARCH of MOLLE STRAPS USED ON SUMMIT TREESTAND on here. i saw pics of one but it did not look like seat was on .
i have new 180 max .have not tried it yet.some turn stand with cables up to haul, others dont.really its just what you like and how it feels..

if you cant find pic just sit down and look at it and think of way to secure it.i read where some used the straps that came with our summits to attach to others did not.
most that i saw just hooked around outside of the floor platform.the molles will hang below your bottom platform.some say they tighten it up so it does not blow in wind hanging before they climb up.

stay with MOLLE STRAPS /WAIST BELT .its best way i can see to carry a stand.i know a guy that carrys his LADDERSTAND into woods a mile with MOLLE STRAPS,yes ladderstand on his back......


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> try using the harnesses that come with the stands. as for padding i guess some foam or something...maybe thats not ur best route, tho.


WAIST belt is secret.it takes WEIGHT off your shoulders.if you just use the harness with our stands, it puts all weight on your shoulders.also if you dont put a sternum strap between the 2 straps on a harness, it will try to slide off your shoulders.molle straps are not bad without the WAIST BELT but why kill yourself.

you can load your summit up with clothes/food and carry it nicely with waist belt taking weight off your shoulders.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

sproulman said:


> WAIST belt is secret.it takes WEIGHT off your shoulders.if you just use the harness with our stands, it puts all weight on your shoulders.also if you dont put a sternum strap between the 2 straps on a harness, it will try to slide off your shoulders.molle straps are not bad without the WAIST BELT but why kill yourself.
> 
> you can load your summit up with clothes/food and carry it nicely with waist belt taking weight off your shoulders.


I have these......but i can't seem to figure out a good way to attach the belt to my stand. It's sort of takes time and there's got to be a better way that someone's already figured out. Pix and info would help me out!! Thanks!! Drop me a PM if you want to......


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

GusGus30125 said:


> I dont know about making any but for $15-$20 you can get a set of alice pack straps. I put them on my 180 and it carries much much better


DITTO... I have the Summit Bullet SS packable climber and bought a set of the Alice straps with the old style military frame at a gun show for $25.00 and they work GREAT! And they're better than the Summit version. One other thing I have done is made it into a pack frame to carry out meat by lowering the outside a frame and placing a piece of thin plywood for the base. This works great for me due to the thick underbrush I have to traverse that is not conducive of game carts. The hike in to my area is just over 3 miles. Anyways the straps are perfect.

JT


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

here is pic of how to mount your molle straps on SUMMIT treestand.

google SUMMIT TREESTAND LOCKnWALK CARRYING HARNESS.its on ebid.net.

this guy sells the straps etc but i do better ordering from ALLEGHENY SURPLUS .he has pics on how its mounted on summits.

take care sproul...................


----------



## buckslayerII (Nov 5, 2004)

I looked at the link Sproul posted. The system is shown attached to a Bushmaster model and looks to be straight-foward because the Bushmaster doesn't have the bar in front or the larger seat. Those are the two things that present a problem with the Viper models. I'll have to look at it harder - maybe I'm missing the obvious.


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

*$6*

Just bought two sets of padded treestand straps at Dick's today for $6 a pair on clearance.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

my platform on my summit 180max mounts on top of the seat bar.your molle straps would go on platform,not the seat bar.so the seat bar is against your back then the floor platform with molle straps attached to platform .

i cant see any problem mounting it to the floor platform just like the summit strap is mounted now from factory.might be a little different putting the stands together, you would have to pull the edges of waist belt back through the seat bar is all.

dont know how waist belt will feel with bar against your back but i dont see any problem.

i will be trying mine on my new 180 max this weekend if it comes........


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

daveswpa said:


> Just bought two sets of padded treestand straps at Dick's today for $6 a pair on clearance.


buy a waist belt and sew it into the straps and you will have it made.WAIST belt is secret not straps..........

take care sproul........


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

buckslayerII said:


> I looked at the link Sproul posted. The system is shown attached to a Bushmaster model and looks to be straight-foward because the Bushmaster doesn't have the bar in front or the larger seat. Those are the two things that present a problem with the Viper models. I'll have to look at it harder - maybe I'm missing the obvious.


i have surround seat on my 180 max.it hangs down like that pic on bushmaster.the straps should not interfere with seat at all.opening should be way wide above top od surround seat to hook straps/belt up and carry.


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

I went to the army surplus place here locally and got some ALICE pack straps. they are different than the ones the guy uses on the summit stand. they are connected at the tops, like a y and have clips that you can clip on to the stand. 
they are $7
I can get some pics later if any1 wants to see them. I got a chest strap and put it on them to help. they have the kidney waist belt also but it is $12 I think. I may go back and get it later, I know it makes a big difference. 

if any1 has an interest in some, I can get pics or everything this place has and I can get it for you guys that don't have a store. I know there are a bunch online though.


----------



## buckslayerII (Nov 5, 2004)

Is there a difference between the MOLLE system and ALICE straps and if so, what?


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

i like MOLLE 11 with waist belt and SNAPS.there is member here that tested both.he like MOLLE better.both will work fine.


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

buckslayerII said:


> Is there a difference between the MOLLE system and ALICE straps and if so, what?


alice are easier to find and little cheaper. I've heard the molle kidney system is worse on your back than the alice. and if you are using the frame system. the molle is plastic and does break


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

Take a look at this one guys. It's a lone wolf with the molle strap and belt.


http://www.hotspotoutdoors.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/2078287/1


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

*molle straps*

i got my molle ii straps/belt today.it took about 15 minutes to put both on my SUMMIT 180 MAX.
only problem was the 180 max is wider.the top side straps would not reach.

so i used the summit straps that came with stand to use in place of 1 on each side of the molle straps.it worked fine.

you actually have too many straps at top,some i just tied in a knot around outside edge.
so far its worked great.i like woodland camo too.i am mounting a bag on stand for my climbing rope/saw i just ordered..


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

8$ in woodland camo...
http://www.militarymart.com/store/MOLLE-Shoulder-Straps-Woodland-Camouflage-GC.html

I wish I could find the waist belt and this in either digital or woodland.Cant seem to find that combo anywhere.(Also with the quick release buckles)
I am going to do this to my viper and my wife's X1. She won't need the waist belt since her stand only weighs 11 lbs.My viper is over 20 and I'd like to attach my bow to it somehow for long treks.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

damageinc said:


> 8$ in woodland camo...
> http://www.militarymart.com/store/MOLLE-Shoulder-Straps-Woodland-Camouflage-GC.html
> 
> I wish I could find the waist belt and this in either digital or woodland.Cant seem to find that combo anywhere.(Also with the quick release buckles)
> I am going to do this to my viper and my wife's X1. She won't need the waist belt since her stand only weighs 11 lbs.My viper is over 20 and I'd like to attach my bow to it somehow for long treks.


here is where i got mine. allegheny wholesale in meadville,pa.
32 dollars delievered with waist belt in woodland camo in very good condition.straps were 19.95,belt was 4.88 and rest shipping............

www.alleghenywholesale.com


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

Where the heck is the waist \ kidney belt? I can't find it on there.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

damageinc said:


> Where the heck is the waist \ kidney belt? I can't find it on there.


i just saw many pics of it on allegheny site.
key on MOLLE GEAR ,you should see it.waist belt takes weight off your shoulders. without it the treestand will fell heavy.

WAIST BELT IS MUST.....

sproul has spoken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

been all over the site...tried molle gear...no luck.I ordered the straps but need is now.It would suck without this part.


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice- I found it- molle kidney....
This should work well and cheap enough I bought the set up for both of us.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

damageinc said:


> been all over the site...tried molle gear...no luck.I ordered the straps but need is now.It would suck without this part.


scroll down left side slowly.you will find MOLLE GEAR.click on it. first line is molle waist belt/kidney


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

Huh funny.I got the straps for 8$ and the belt for 12$...the 20% off only over 50$ orders so I upgraded to new and it still wouldnt give it to me...but I am happy and a cheap well functioning solution.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

allegheny is on e-bay.thats where i got price for belt for 4.88 and straps for 19.95 used in very good condition. BUT you have to call them and they will bunch your order so you only pay 7 dollars for shipping.

call them is better than looking at straps..............say you saw it on E-BAY for that price.........


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

It is a slow delivery but once they come I will post pics of each setup.


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

*Strap Molle II*

I finally got the refund from the shoulder straps that I never got then sold the matching woodland waist belt and ended up with DCU desert...I would have preferred to go with DCU non desert but the deer can't tell either way. The only issue is if I leave my rig at the base of a tree on public land- it will stand out.
I have so much tied up in my climber now that I don't think I will be leaving it out any more.
I have a link with 2 different climbers complete (X-10 and a Summit Viper) hanging on a wall. I can take more detailed pictures if anyone is interested...
Here is the link to my blog:
http://forhuntersbyhunters.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/slow-time-of-year-for-hunters-but-not-really/


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

I've got Alice straps and kidney belt on my Loggy Bayou climber. Got them at local Army Surplus store. They work great, the kidney belt makes a huge difference. I'd rather go with cheap straps and a kidney belt. It takes so much weight off the shoulders I doubt the padded straps are needed. I think I paid about $25 total including a chest strap.

The other day I got a Molle Strap and Belt, they were $10 each at the surplus store. I'm gonna put them on my Muddy stand and use it as a portable setup. I'll compare them both once I get it setup.

If it's either/or get the kidney belt!!! And go to local Army Surplus, much cheaper.

peace.
unloaded


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

*subscribed*

I really need to do this with my viper. Tired of the sore shoulders after hiking miles on public land hauling it around. Will check army surplus.


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

take a backpack cut the straps off it and fix it to go o your stand


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

*Write up*

I have looked all over for decent pictures of attaching the Molle II to a tree climber and haven't found any. I have been asked to take some detailed pictures of the 2 stands that I have done and will have them posted on the Pa Outdoors blog within a few days...
Stop on by:
http://forhuntersbyhunters.wordpress.com/


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

on my testing i have found that each person is different do to our sizes.i have moved my straps 3 times and still moving it.
first time stand hit back of my legs.next it just did not feel comfortable.
so you really have to try different hook-ups and take a WALK with it.
but its a big improvement over the straps from the manufacture.

waist belt is a MUST..................I AM HAVING LITTLE BAGS SEWED INTO BACK OF WAIST BELT ALSO SO I CAN PUT LITTLE THINGS IN THEM.MORE STORAGE , YOU NEVER HAVE ENOUGH.


----------



## peeker (Jan 30, 2009)

GusGus30125 said:


> I dont know about making any but for $15-$20 you can get a set of alice pack straps. I put them on my 180 and it carries much much better


Thats what I do. I keep a few pairs around just for this.


----------



## HCON3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just a couple of gun slings (Wal Mart) put them on the seat portion and thats where they stay. Don't bother anything when sitting.


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

damageinc said:


> I have looked all over for decent pictures of attaching the Molle II to a tree climber and haven't found any. I have been asked to take some detailed pictures of the 2 stands that I have done and will have them posted on the Pa Outdoors blog within a few days...
> Stop on by:
> http://forhuntersbyhunters.wordpress.com/



It really just takes trial and error, mostly depends upon your specific stand. I've been able to attach my complete MOLLE to both my API climber and my Loggy Bayou Ladder stand with great success and comfort!

Tip: I add extra straping to the small straps that are used to attach it to the stand. This lengthens these and allows for more options when attaching.

I've done it both with and without the waistbelt. It's just flat-out WAY better with it because most of the weight is transfered to your hips. Makes it reall easy to add gear to your stand, it acts as a frame pack of sorts. Also, because it attached not just at your shoulders, but also solidly at your hips, you control the weight much better --- ultimately this means less stress, easier carrying, and longer treks are much more achievable.

Full Front View










Just shoulder straps attached










replacement buckles










Attached to a ladder stand


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

*Molle II gear.*

http://forhuntersbyhunters.wordpress.com/2010/07/22/molle-ii-gear-for-your-climber/

I took more pictures of 2 stands and posted them on the link above...


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

the molle 11 strAPS/WAIST BELT ARE GOING UP IN PRICES, WHAT ISNT.
you can buy the DESERT CAMO ones with waist belt like for 28 new but woodland camo will run you close to 40 dollars USED.

I THINK YOU COULD DYE THE DESERT CAMO GREEN IF YOU WANTED AND WOULD LOOK CLOSE TO WOODLAND .dye is around 4 .6 dollars a bottle, i think have not priced it.

cant figure why the woodland camo prices are increasing unless they are doing away with it.i would bet dye would make the DCU look real nice.


----------



## Joe73 (Oct 18, 2009)

I was thinking of just grabbing some seat belt shoulder pads in the automotive section at walmart. They velcro on. Then again, the fake lambs wool ones are even softer and could probably be dyed and then velcroed on. I dont pack in too far so I wont be bothering with a waist strap. 

Just a thought.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

car seat things dont work very well.will cost you around 8 dollars.
waist belt is secret to all of this,it takes weight off your back.
even if you dont walk far it makes stand feel better on your back.at 56 i want all comfort i can because i expect to be in trees at 72 too.

gun slings are your better choice if not going with backpack straps.


----------



## HuntMeister (Dec 21, 2009)

THANKS for taking the time to do the pics, most appreciated!!



damageinc said:


> http://forhuntersbyhunters.wordpress.com/2010/07/22/molle-ii-gear-for-your-climber/
> 
> I took more pictures of 2 stands and posted them on the link above...


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

his pics he reversed his summit with cables up. normal is cables down.so we all are doing it different ways.
i put my cables down.i reverse the set-up.i have platform on my back THEN the top part. i dont pull seat thru hole anymore.

this puts molle 11 next to my back with no seat cushion where my waist belt goes.seat cushion is on outside secured with bungee cord.


----------



## HuntMeister (Dec 21, 2009)

Got my molle ii gear this week and just finished putting it all together on my 180 stand. Thanks again to damageinc for the very helpful pics! For me, the seat leaves little to no space behind my back. I don't think I will like it with any cold weather clothing on. After messing around with the setup I decided to take the seat off, much more comfy and it only takes a minute to do this. I just stuff it on the back side whil transporting. Thought I would add a few pics of the setup...


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice- lookin' goood!



HuntMeister said:


> Got my molle ii gear this week and just finished putting it all together on my 180 stand. Thanks again to damageinc for the very helpful pics! For me, the seat leaves little to no space behind my back. I don't think I will like it with any cold weather clothing on. After messing around with the setup I decided to take the seat off, much more comfy and it only takes a minute to do this. I just stuff it on the back side whil transporting. Thought I would add a few pics of the setup...


----------



## HuntMeister (Dec 21, 2009)

couldn't have done it without your help! :thumbs_up



damageinc said:


> Nice- lookin' goood!


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

damageinc said:


> Nice- lookin' goood!


very good. too bad viper/180ss does not allow floor against your back,golaith/180 max/titan do.onthose 3 the waist belt fits better on 3 rd rung,180ss shows 2nd rung in pic but it may depend on how tall you are. i am 6/1 and use 3rd rung.
secret is weight MUST be on your waist not shoulders.
also add pipe foam 5/8 inchs hole to bar on the seat section.

this makes sitting better on your back and KEEPS STANDS QUIET while walking.use 2 plastic ties to secure it.


----------



## Mach102 (Aug 29, 2009)

Dick's sells padded backpacking straps for stands for $10. they even have RealtreeAP on them.


----------



## bowhunter247365 (Apr 21, 2010)

*MOLLE II setup on Summit Switchblabe*

here is my setup. i added quick release buckles just in case i want to remove the straps.


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Its a bit *******, but i go to the local junkyards and get seatbelts from old cars. Works well.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

bowhunter247365 said:


> here is my setup. i added quick release buckles just in case i want to remove the straps.


your waist belt is upside down,round part goes down.take dremel tool with sanding wheel and sharpen your teeth ,make edge real sharp on each tooth.fill inside of stand with foam.......

boy i get involved in these stands:mg:


----------



## bowhunter247365 (Apr 21, 2010)

sproulman said:


> your waist belt is upside down,round part goes down.take dremel tool with sanding wheel and sharpen your teeth ,make edge real sharp on each tooth.fill inside of stand with foam.......
> 
> boy i get involved in these stands:mg:


thanks for the help and ideas


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

bowhunter247365 said:


> thanks for the help and ideas


i like how you put the teeth into stand. i think that could help the VIPER people who cant put the floor next to their backs.
i assume thats why you did that.or is that how switchblade goes togheter?

does it work good that way?you may have answer too their problem......


----------



## bowhunter247365 (Apr 21, 2010)

sproulman said:


> i like how you put the teeth into stand. i think that could help the VIPER people who cant put the floor next to their backs.
> i assume thats why you did that.or is that how switchblade goes togheter?
> 
> does it work good that way?you may have answer too their problem......


thats the way it goes together


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

bowhunter247365 said:


> thats the way it goes together


you are very lucky. the vipers/180ss not max you cant get the floor next to your back.goliath/180 max/titan you can.......


----------



## bowhunter247365 (Apr 21, 2010)

sproulman said:


> your waist belt is upside down,round part goes down.take dremel tool with sanding wheel and sharpen your teeth ,make edge real sharp on each tooth.fill inside of stand with foam.......
> 
> boy i get involved in these stands:mg:


what type of foam. r u using expandable foam like great stuff or something else


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

bowhunter247365 said:


> what type of foam. r u using expandable foam like great stuff or something else


yes, the RED CAN with a 3ft hose i buy at lowes by the ft.stick the foam can hose in the end of the lowes hose as you want a tight fit so no leaks in hose,i super glue it in the hose.. this gives you over 3 ft to get deep with foam.buy a can of GOOF OFF in case you get it on you.wear thin rubber gloves.dont wipe it off anything, let it dry and it will pick right off.
tilt stand so ir runs deep and pull slowly as it fills.

no smell after 2 days at all.cut end where foam comes out with razor knife and paint with camo paint.
leave stand in sun if you can, it will dry better.


----------



## shagvirus (Apr 17, 2010)

muskalungee said:


> I have a lone wolf, not a summit...but I just went to Wal-mart and bought 2 neoprene padded gun slings and used a couple pieced of the nylon straps that came with a camo ratchet strap I had lying around.
> 
> I can take pictures if you want.
> 
> -Mike



I would love to see your creation.

marty


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

You should open a climber tweak business.This is a great idea and I never thought of that. I want to foam mine- it would have been ineffective without the extra tube and a heck of a mess without glves and the razor knife- great advice!


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

yes,some of my ideas are from others on here like DALE HOLCOMB.his idea of the STABILIZER straps in my opinion, he should recieve award for that one.best of all the ideas i have seen.
some are drilling a hole size of the expanding foam hose in front of their stands.then they insert hose and foam will come out both ends.

i did not like hole idea but it will hurt nothing on making stand weaker in my opinion.
when foaming you may get foam up the cable channels.i did on 1 side only.i think if i did it again i would wrap some tape around cable at end to make like a plug so foam would not go up the cable channel.........


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

these are great idea's


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

i did the molle alice pack harness for my lonewolf. 


its pretty awesome


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

I found an old wetsuit at a divers supply shop, purchased it for $5. Cut out 2 strips and had the girlfriend sew them onto the stock summit straps. Work great and they slip abosulty zero, the neoprene is very grippy.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is the advantage to filling your stand with foam?


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

ride394 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is the advantage to filling your stand with foam?



when you bump your stand or limb while walking rubs it, it will make a hollow sound.filling it with foam stops that. also it keeps rust from rain etc and bugs and dirt from going in.

it adds NO WEIGHT or smell to stand.

take care sproul


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ohhhh, now i got it.

Thanks


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry to dig up this old thread, but I have a question. I would like to retrofit my Summit Goliath with ALICE straps and kidney belt, but don't want to have to remove the seat when I pack up the stand. My question is, can the seat be stored effectively, without removing it, with a kidney belt attached to the platform? If it can be done, I would greatly appreciate anyone who has done it, to post a few photos of how you store the seat. For the life of me, I cannot imagine how this can be done, but then again, I am intellectually challenged.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

Flydown said:


> Sorry to dig up this old thread, but I have a question. I would like to retrofit my Summit Goliath with ALICE straps and kidney belt, but don't want to have to remove the seat when I pack up the stand. My question is, can the seat be stored effectively, without removing it, with a kidney belt attached to the platform? If it can be done, I would greatly appreciate anyone who has done it, to post a few photos of how you store the seat. For the life of me, I cannot imagine how this can be done, but then again, I am intellectually challenged.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide!


do SEARCH on here.we have MANY pics of how its done.use like SUMMIT BACKPACK STRAPS or CARRYING MY SUMMIT ETC.keep trying different topics like that and you will get lots of info.some are 5/10 pages long.

no, you dont have to remove seat.you will have to reverse carrying your goliath with CABLES UP because cables will hit back of your legs at knees.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for responding. I have searched not only the bowhunter's section, but general archery as well as here, but have yet to find a thread on how a Molle/ALICE system can be used on a Summit Viper/Goliath/Titan without removing the seat. If you know of one, please post the URL here so I can look at it. I get that the Molle system has to be installed with the cables up. I toyed around with my climber last night, going so far as removing the original straps to try and get a visual of what to do with the seat, but came up with no conclusions. Again, any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

all info is on THIS SECTION .try MOLLE 11 BACKPACK.keep trying different WORDS.info may be under SUMMIT CLIMBER on some .


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

buckslayerII said:


> Is there a difference between the MOLLE system and ALICE straps and if so, what?


I like the MOLLE padding system better. It joins at the apex providing better carry. Has load levelers. The system itself is updated to more current pack technology.

The ALICE straps are basic. Not much cushion, some, though. Just basic technology for its time-frame. 

I recommend MOLLE over ALICE, but either are better than most commercial products out there.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay, I'm done searching. I have seen plenty of stands with Molle pack conversions, but could not fine one that showed what I am looking for.

Post up if you have any photos.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

you WONT find one with SUMMIT GOLIATH on.most are VIPER/180 MAX.some with LONE WOLF.you dont have to remove seat to use molle 11.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

Flydown,

If the seat is the one I am thinking of, then it has 4 strap attachment points to the upper portion of the stand, correct? If so, perhaps you can just replace or add/modify those straps by retrofitting a plastic quick-release buckle. Something like this: http://www.plastic-buckle.com/pbc60a-side-release-buckles.aspx would probably work.

This is what my API climber's seat uses -- the straps wrap around the bar on the upper portion of the stand and attach to these same buckles on the bottom. It's very nice because it makes it easy to remove the seat and would allow you to attach the MOLLE, then just attach the seat back to the stand in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

FredGarvin said:


> Flydown,
> 
> If the seat is the one I am thinking of, then it has 4 strap attachment points to the upper portion of the stand, correct? If so, perhaps you can just replace or add/modify those straps by retrofitting a plastic quick-release buckle. Something like this: http://www.plastic-buckle.com/pbc60a-side-release-buckles.aspx would probably work.
> 
> This is what my API climber's seat uses -- the straps wrap around the bar on the upper portion of the stand and attach to these same buckles on the bottom. It's very nice because it makes it easy to remove the seat and would allow you to attach the MOLLE, then just attach the seat back to the stand in a matter of seconds.


Thanks Fred...

I know taking the seat off doesn't take very long, but it is just one more step that I want to avoid when setting up the stand in the dark.
I was hoping there was a way to store the seat (while attached) and use a Molle Pack.

The good news is that I think I may have found a way to incorporate lumbar support (kidney strap) with the original strap setup.
If it works, I will post photos of it for others to copy. 

Thanks again for the heads up on the seat buckle retrofit. I may have to go that route is all else fails.


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

No prob -- good luck. Any word on FS forums?


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

FredGarvin said:


> No prob -- good luck. Any word on FS forums?


Dead in the water. Says their undergoing maintenance.

After thinking through your idea of the buckle retrofit, I did a search on rubberized side buckles, much like the ones HSS uses on their new safety harnesses. I had no luck finding them, but could see where a silent buckle would make your retrofit idea more appealing to noise conscious hunters.


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

Flydown said:


> Dead in the water. Says their undergoing maintenance.
> 
> After thinking through your idea of the buckle retrofit, I did a search on rubberized side buckles, much like the ones HSS uses on their new safety harnesses. I had no luck finding them, but could see where a silent buckle would make your retrofit idea more appealing to noise conscious hunters.


Have a look aroudn this site: http://www.strapworks.com/ --- they say they do custom jobs too (not sure on pricing tho). Maybe they can special order something (rubberized buckles) that isn't listed on their website. I can say that I have those 2" plastic buckles attached to the seat for my API climber and while they could clang against metal, they are on the bottom of the seat so it's a little less of a worry. I just take care to not hit something.

"Website maintenance" for 2 weeks! ha! They are blowing it big time --- a print media company will end up losing customers because their internet-based publication has too much downtime.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I am a big fan of Strapworks. I just ordered some 2" flat nylon for my kidney belt idea. They were the first place I looked for the rubberized buckles, but to no avail. I may contact them and see if they have a source for them.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

there is guy that sells the molle 11 and has it mounted on VIPER.HIS PRICES ARE HIGHER THAN E-BAY AROUND 50 DOLLARS.do search of molle 11 /summit climber for sale.i had his site,will look


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is what I came up with. I posted it in the bowhunting area, but here is the link: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1508422


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

My ol' man rigs up a couple shot-gun shoulder slings. Plenty of padding and have a good amount of adjustment. Have them on my climber and no complaints.


----------



## MO XD (Sep 5, 2009)

Put a Hazmore net seat on your stand and the molle system works great. It is lighter and I can sit in it all day, you can stand without the seat getting in the way by pushing back to the tree. And it is so simple to deal with in the dark!


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

little update.
the MOLLE11 straps are not long enough to wrap around new wider platforms from summit,like 180 MAX/TITAN.
so you have to buy plastic clips and more strapping,i think its 1 inch width.

here is place i got mine.you can also get it from local army supply store but i dont have one nearby.

www.strapworks.com


----------

